# Vertice straordinario NATO il 24 marzo. E l'esercito italiano si prepara...



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Biden sarà in Europa il 24 marzo per un vertice straordinario della NATO.
Si valuterà la situazione in Ucraina, discutendo su come supportare ulteriormente l'Ucraina e l'ulteriore rafforzamento della deterrenza a difesa della Nato.
Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze di routine dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale"*.*

Notizie contradditorie dai negoziati, che continuano senza sosta. Zelesnky afferma che è disposto a non discutere più l'ingresso nella NATO. Ma Putin accusa l'Ucraina di non essere seria.
Zelensky anche oggi chiede un intervento armato diretto della NATO:
"La NATO non interviene perché ha paura che si scateni la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Ma cosa diranno i paesi europei che saranno invasi da Putin, quando avrà finito con noi?"

*Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:
“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.
Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."

Premier polacco, sloveno, ceco a Kiev, attorno al tavolo con mappe.
Premier polacco: "È qui, nella Kiev dilaniata dalla guerra, che si fa la storia. È qui che la libertà combatte contro il mondo della tirannia. È qui che il futuro di tutti noi è in bilico."*


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden sarà in Europa il 24 marzo per un vertice straordinario della NATO.
> Si valuterà la situazione in Ucraina, discutendo su come supportare ulteriormente l'Ucraina e l'ulteriore rafforzamento della deterrenza a difesa della Nato.
> Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze di routine dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale"*.*
> 
> ...


Diremo che lo prendiamo a calci nel culo fino alle mura del Cremlino


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden sarà in Europa il 24 marzo per un vertice straordinario della NATO.
> Si valuterà la situazione in Ucraina, discutendo su come supportare ulteriormente l'Ucraina e l'ulteriore rafforzamento della deterrenza a difesa della Nato.
> Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze di routine dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale"*.*
> 
> ...



Che siano maledetti tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

E' tempo per chi ha promesso di impugnare il fucile di lucidare per bene il casco e le armi, e di salutare i propri cari.
Per chi ha promesso di fuggire, è tempo di preparare il fagotto e pianificare una nuova vita altrove.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden sarà in Europa il 24 marzo per un vertice straordinario della NATO.
> Si valuterà la situazione in Ucraina, discutendo su come supportare ulteriormente l'Ucraina e l'ulteriore rafforzamento della deterrenza a difesa della Nato.
> Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze di routine dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale"*.*
> 
> ...


Mabbasta con sta storia di Putin che invade tutti.. non riesce nemmeno a prendere l'Ucraina e dovrebbe prendere cosa esattamente? Se scoppia un conflitto sarà SOLO nucleare e basta e saltiamo tutti. 

Le loro "terze guerre mondiali" sono solo nel loro cervello. Basta solo un coffetto e poi partono altri 12 mila + il Dessert degli altri


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden sarà in Europa il 24 marzo per un vertice straordinario della NATO.
> Si valuterà la situazione in Ucraina, discutendo su come supportare ulteriormente l'Ucraina e l'ulteriore rafforzamento della deterrenza a difesa della Nato.
> Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze di routine dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale"*.*
> 
> ...



Continuo a pensare che l'Europa non verrà toccata a livello bellico da questa guerra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' tempo per chi ha promesso di impugnare il fucile di lucidare per bene il casco e le armi, e di salutare i propri cari.
> Per chi ha promesso di fuggire, è tempo di preparare il fagotto e pianificare una nuova vita altrove.


Ehh mi sembra una visione un po drammatica...
Un consiglio straordinario durante una grande crisi mondiale è normale, se avessero voluto far scoppiare qualcosa lo avrebbero fatto subito con la no fly zone.
Non è che i potenti (e ricchi) della terra sono li a dire "ah che bello non vedo l'ora di perdere tutti i miei agi scatenando l'olocausto nucleare"..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mabbasta con sta storia di Putin che invade tutti.. non riesce nemmeno a prendere l'Ucraina e dovrebbe prendere cosa esattamente? Se scoppia un conflitto sarà SOLO nucleare e basta e saltiamo tutti.
> 
> Le loro "terze guerre mondiali" sono solo nel loro cervello. Basta solo un coffetto e poi partono altri 12 mila + il Dessert degli altri



Una cosa inspiegabile,è bastata una parola di zelensky per far si che diventasse verità assoluta. Dio santo,che caproni.
Ma poi chi volete che attacchi,un paese NATO ?

Zelensky lasciatelo ballare e cantare da solo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Premier polacco, sloveno, ceco a Kiev, attorno al tavolo con mappe.

Premier polacco: "È qui, nella Kiev dilaniata dalla guerra, che si fa la storia. È qui che la libertà combatte contro il mondo della tirannia. È qui che il futuro di tutti noi è in bilico."*


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier polacco, sloveno, ceco a Kiev, attorno al tavolo con mappe.
> 
> Premier polacco: "È qui, nella Kiev dilaniata dalla guerra, che si fa la storia. È qui che la libertà combatte contro il mondo della tirannia. È qui che il futuro di tutti noi è in bilico."*


bei tempi quando nel cruscotto in auto avevamo la mappa invece di google maps...che nostalgici
chissà in quanto tempo hanno trovato Kiev sulla mappa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier polacco, sloveno, ceco a Kiev, attorno al tavolo con mappe.
> 
> Premier polacco: "È qui, nella Kiev dilaniata dalla guerra, che si fa la storia. È qui che la libertà combatte contro il mondo della tirannia. È qui che il futuro di tutti noi è in bilico."*



Boh, sarò drammatico, ma queste mi sembrano immagini mediaticamente pesantissime.


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mabbasta con sta storia di Putin che invade tutti.. non riesce nemmeno a prendere l'Ucraina e dovrebbe prendere cosa esattamente? Se scoppia un conflitto sarà SOLO nucleare e basta e saltiamo tutti.
> 
> Le loro "terze guerre mondiali" sono solo nel loro cervello. Basta solo un coffetto e poi partono altri 12 mila + il Dessert degli altri


A livello di Esercito di terra l'Ucraina ha molto di più di qualsiasi paese europeo infatti era abbastanza pericoloso fare entrare uno stato armato fino ai denti con una classe dirigente improduttiva che chiede continuamente soldi, ma gli altri paesi europei hanno la Nato e alcuni come la Francia pure le atomiche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ehh mi sembra una visione un po drammatica...
> Un consiglio straordinario durante una grande crisi mondiale è normale, se avessero voluto far scoppiare qualcosa lo avrebbero fatto subito con la no fly zone.
> Non è che i potenti (e ricchi) della terra sono li a dire "ah che bello non vedo l'ora di perdere tutti i miei agi scatenando l'olocausto nucleare"..



Ma non penso che si arriverà al nucleare.
Credo sarà guerra classica con missili sulle nostre teste.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


>



Se li vediamo ancora nelle foto possiamo tirare un sospiro di sollievo momentaneo, appena c'è vera aria di guerra questi non li vediamo più in pubblico, scappano nel loro bunker.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma non penso che si arriverà al nucleare.
> Credo sarà guerra classica con missili sulle nostre teste.


invadono l'italia dici?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A livello di Esercito di terra l'Ucraina ha molto di più di qualsiasi paese europeo infatti era abbastanza pericoloso fare entrare uno stato armato fino ai denti con una classe dirigente improduttiva che chiede continuamente soldi, ma gli altri paesi europei hanno la Nato e alcuni come la Francia pure le atomiche.


Non mi sto riferendo solo al numero dell'esercito che è relativo. Per esempio la Svizzera avrà un numero ridicolo, ma invadere il paese è pressoché impossibile a livello geografico come ci entri?
Prendersi l'Ucraina con i vari guerriglia interna poi decidere di prendersi chessò la Polonia Finlanda e Baltici è utopia dovresti avere un sistema logistico efficace inoltre un numero importante di soldati a terra, dovresti coprire non so quanti km e senza nemmeno alleati in Europa

Per me l'idea di Putin che invade cosi come se avesse l'esercito di Orchi coltivati nelle due torri siberiane è un un po utopico. E' molto più probabile che spedisca un pacco regalo a Kiev... d'altronde lo hanno fatto gli americani per concludere una guerra dove gli americani praticamente non riuscivano a chiudere la pratica Giappone per via dei Kamikaze..


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma non penso che si arriverà al nucleare.
> Credo sarà guerra classica con missili sulle nostre teste.


non ci sperare è l'unica arma che hanno e se serve la useranno.
Non pensare a bombe che distruggono città ma a bombe tattiche


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:
*
*“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


"Si fermerà all'Ukraina"


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


Sicuramente non ce ne usciremo con la resa di Zelensky, sul piatto ci sono sempre le sanzioni che bisogna vedere se sono negoziabili


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


Ormai non ha nulla da perdere, ergo o diamo a lui quello che vuole o saltiamo tutti. Onestamente? Dategli quello che vuole, lo so è egostico ma ci sono 7 mld di persone in questo mondo


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


Beh è logico, lo hanno isolato e vogliono combatterlo senza entrare in guerra, o tolgono le sanzioni o è guerra aperta, il problema è che la Russia non la puoi invadere, non la puoi attaccare, è il paese più grande del mondo ed è ben protetto, dal nucleare e da gente ormai abituata a fare la guerra, a stare al gelo, non si può fare nulla qui, servono classi politiche non inette, capaci di fare un passo indietro ma non sarà così, c'è voglia di sangue, di far finta di entrare in guerra, ma guerra a chi? guerra dove? Polonia? Ucraina?
Una cosa però la so, con chiunque ci schiereremo perderemo solo noi, come sempre.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier polacco, sloveno, ceco a Kiev, attorno al tavolo con mappe.
> 
> Premier polacco: "È qui, nella Kiev dilaniata dalla guerra, che si fa la storia. È qui che la libertà combatte contro il mondo della tirannia. È qui che il futuro di tutti noi è in bilico."*


Vabbè ma che ci fanno li? Se per caso li ammazzano (anche involontariamente) scoppia il finimondo. Vabbè al primo razzo in Polonia io prendo un biglietto per la Nuova Zelanda


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden sarà in Europa il 24 marzo per un vertice straordinario della NATO.
> Si valuterà la situazione in Ucraina, discutendo su come supportare ulteriormente l'Ucraina e l'ulteriore rafforzamento della deterrenza a difesa della Nato.
> Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze di routine dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale"*.*


Ci sta, se non si prende sul serio il rischio guerra adesso, quando lo si dovrebbe fare?


Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.
> Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.*
> *Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


Quello che farà Putin è imprevedibile.
Per me non è affatto pazzo, ma è assolutamente drogato di potere dopo 20 anni.
Ad ogni modo, questo della talpa, giusto riportarlo ma discorso abbastanza fantasioso: può essere la vera verità come il solito bluff di guerra.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier polacco, sloveno, ceco a Kiev, attorno al tavolo con mappe.
> Premier polacco: "È qui, nella Kiev dilaniata dalla guerra, che si fa la storia. È qui che la libertà combatte contro il mondo della tirannia. È qui che il futuro di tutti noi è in bilico*


La foto dei 4 soggetti al tavolo è di portata storica.
Non è che esistono solo NATO e USA, la vedo difficile eh, ma questi potrebbero dare il loro supporto all' Ucraina anche senza alcun benestare di nessuno, se vogliono.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non mi sto riferendo solo al numero dell'esercito che è relativo. Per esempio la Svizzera avrà un numero ridicolo, ma invadere il paese è pressoché impossibile a livello geografico come ci entri?
> Prendersi l'Ucraina con i vari guerriglia interna poi decidere di prendersi chessò la Polonia Finlanda e Baltici è utopia dovresti avere un sistema logistico efficace inoltre un numero importante di soldati a terra, dovresti coprire non so quanti km e senza nemmeno alleati in Europa
> 
> Per me l'idea di Putin che invade cosi come se avesse l'esercito di Orchi coltivati nelle due torri siberiane è un un po utopico. E' molto più probabile che spedisca un pacco regalo a Kiev... d'altronde lo hanno fatto gli americani per concludere una guerra dove gli americani praticamente non riuscivano a chiudere la pratica Giappone per via dei Kamikaze..


Stai facendo gli stessi discorsi che hanno fatto gli esperti militari che poi puntualmente sono stati sbugiardati ogni volta. Va sconfitto militarmente Putin o non si fermerà mai


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sta, se non si prende sul serio il rischio guerra adesso, quando lo si dovrebbe fare?
> 
> Quello che farà Putin è imprevedibile.
> Per me non è affatto pazzo, ma è assolutamente drogato di potere dopo 20 anni.
> ...


Sanno che loro sono i prossimi nella lista di Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma che ci fanno li? Se per caso li ammazzano (anche involontariamente) scoppia il finimondo. Vabbè al primo razzo in Polonia io prendo un biglietto per la Nuova Zelanda


ANZUS

TI conviene andare in qualche paese di cui frega nulla a nessuno, tipo Argentina.


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> invadono l'italia dici?


L'italia non sarà mai invasa dai russi è troppo importante per gli USA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quello che farà Putin è imprevedibile.
> Per me non è affatto pazzo, ma è assolutamente drogato di potere dopo 20 anni.
> Ad ogni modo, questo della talpa, giusto riportarlo ma discorso abbastanza fantasioso: può essere la vera verità come il solito bluff di guerra.



Mi pare di aver capito che questa talpa ha azzeccato quasi tutto fino ad ora ed è presa in seria considerazione, infatti la notizia è riportata da tutte le agenzie.

Speriamo sia un bluff, ma a parte questo comincio a vedere troppi indizi "preparatori" su uno scenario drammatico.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ANZUS
> 
> TI conviene andare in qualche paese di cui frega nulla a nessuno, tipo Argentina.


A Ushuaia però, per stare sicuri


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi pare di aver capito che questa talpa ha azzeccato quasi tutto fino ad ora ed è presa in seria considerazione, infatti la notizia è riportata da tutte le agenzie.
> 
> Speriamo sia un bluff, ma a parte questo comincio a vedere troppi indizi "preparatori" su uno scenario drammatico.


Vai a leggere l' intervista di Khodorkovsky, era un oligarca, finito in un gulag.

E' interessante, conosce da sempre Vladimiro nostro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A livello di Esercito di terra l'Ucraina ha molto di più di qualsiasi paese europeo infatti era abbastanza pericoloso fare entrare uno stato armato fino ai denti con una classe dirigente improduttiva che chiede continuamente soldi, ma gli altri paesi europei hanno la Nato e alcuni come la Francia pure le atomiche.


Ma dove? è un esercito ridicolo paragonato agli standard nato.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai non ha nulla da perdere, ergo o diamo a lui quello che vuole o saltiamo tutti. Onestamente? Dategli quello che vuole, lo so è egostico ma ci sono 7 mld di persone in questo mondo


E se volesse la Sardegna e la Sicilia? Noi possiamo avere la Corsica?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai non ha nulla da perdere, ergo o diamo a lui quello che vuole o saltiamo tutti. Onestamente? Dategli quello che vuole, lo so è egostico ma ci sono 7 mld di persone in questo mondo


Come detto a Toby vai a leggere l' intervista di Khodorkovsky, era un oligarca, finito in un gulag.

Conosce bene Putin, e dice che la sua mente è uguale a quella di un criminale, se non gli fai paura non si ferma, anzi va avanti.

Secondo lui, l' errore principale di noi civilizzati, è credere che lui ragioni come noi.

Putin è stato geniale, ci ho impiegato varie settimane a capirlo.
Più o meno stavamo ( giustamente secondo me) dalla parte dell' Ucraina quasi al 100%

E lui cosa ha fatto? Ha minacciato tutti di lanciare atomiche a destra e a manca.
Ci ha manipolati e ha funzionato.

Gran parte della gente ha iniziato ( comprensibilmente per certi versi) a dire: "che si fo*tino gli ucaraini, si arrendano"

Ha già vinto la prima battaglia: dividere l' opinione pubblica dei paesi che avrebbero potuto ostacolarlo


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Ricordatevi sempre che gli Usa e in generale la NATO ha perso tutte le guerre che ha fatto, anche in paesi di beduini, in Africa, ancora ricordo i militari italiani morti in Somalia per nulla e i Black hawk down, sono un popolo armato fino ai denti che non ha mai vinto mezza guerra creata per fare i padroni (e portare la "pace) del mondo e gestire geopoliticamente alcune zone lontane che dopo il loro arrivo hanno vissuto il peggio del peggio (com'era l'Iraq prima del loro arrivo?), una guerra che non avrebbero mai vinto e non vinceranno mai è soprattutto questa, perché pericolosa, vicina, totalizzante nella sua definizione di ultima spiaggia, prima hanno creato il terrorismo e lo hanno finanziato e poi hanno fatto finta di combatterlo dopo l'11 settembre, questi sono, mi fa un po' ridere pensare che nel 2022 possano mettere ko la Russia o entrare in un conflitto così pericoloso solo per un paese come l'Ucraina che giustamente dopo il loro tentativo di destabilizzare la situazione è andato incontro alla distruzione attuale e alla guerriglia che durava da 8 anni.
Come dicevo, i più pericolosi qui sono i buoni seduti dietro ad una scrivania.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Si,la talpa   
La famosa talpa che continua a straparlare e mai la beccano...manco nei migliori film di hollywood


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:
> *
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*



Chi garantisce che il documento è autentico?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stai facendo gli stessi discorsi che hanno fatto gli esperti militari che poi puntualmente sono stati sbugiardati ogni volta. Va sconfitto militarmente Putin o non si fermerà mai


Non gli esperti parlavano che non ci sarebbe stato nessun interesse ed invadere tutta l'Ucraina.

Io non dico che non ci sia interesse, dico che è semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE iniziare una guerra contro tutti quando non hai neppure un alleato in Europa. Neppure Hitler che aveva l'esercito più forte tecnologicamente e con preparazione alla guerra per ANNI con alleaze varia in Europa (italia, Spagna paesi Est) è riuscito a tenere sotto controllo l'intero continente. Un conto è invadere un conto è poi l'occupazione. Per questo, secondo me, inevitabilmente finirebbe in una guerra nucleare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi garantisce che il documento è autentico?



Se va "contro" la Russia allora è sicuramente autentico 
Gli yankee hanno iniziato guerre per molto meno.
Le famose armi di distruzione di massa irachene....

Almeno ora stanno provando a falsificare qualche documento


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non gli esperti parlavano che non ci sarebbe stato nessun interesse ed invadere tutta l'Ucraina.
> 
> Io non dico che non ci sia interesse, dico che è semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE iniziare una guerra contro tutti quando non hai neppure un alleato in Europa. Neppure Hitler che aveva l'esercito più forte tecnologicamente e con preparazione alla guerra per ANNI con alleaze varia in Europa (italia, Spagna paesi Est) è riuscito a tenere sotto controllo l'intero continente. Un conto è invadere un conto è poi l'occupazione. Per questo, secondo me, inevitabilmente finirebbe in una guerra nucleare


Si è come dici, sembra impossibile.

Ma nella vita non si sa mai, esistono i tradimenti e i voltafaccia.

La Turchia ad esempio non si è ancora schierata, gli africani ( per quello che valgono) stanno con i cinesi, la Cina si dice sia disposta ad aiutare la Russia.

Non si sa mai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ANZUS
> 
> TI conviene andare in qualche paese di cui frega nulla a nessuno, tipo Argentina.



mai anche il Sud America è in opzione. Ma se dovesse andare veramente tutto in melma li ci sono troppe persone e ti fanno fuori. La Nuova Zelanda mi sembra il top al momento


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se va "contro" la Russia allora è sicuramente autentico
> Gli yankee hanno iniziato guerre per molto meno.
> Le famose armi di distruzione di massa irachene....
> 
> Almeno ora stanno provando a falsificare qualche documento




Quindi vuoi insinuare che potrebbe essere creato ad arte dagli esportatori di benessere e democrazia?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mai anche il Sud America è in opzione. Ma se dovesse andare veramente tutto in melma li ci sono troppe persone e ti fanno fuori. La Nuova Zelanda mi sembra il top al momento


ANZUS

La Nuova Zelanda non è affatto cosi sicura in una guerra con gli Stati Uniti presenti, ci sono posti migliori


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mai anche il Sud America è in opzione. Ma se dovesse andare veramente tutto in melma li ci sono troppe persone e ti fanno fuori. La Nuova Zelanda mi sembra il top al momento


Anche la nuova Zelanda è nella lista di Putin


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come detto a Toby vai a leggere l' intervista di Khodorkovsky, era un oligarca, finito in un gulag.
> 
> Conosce bene Putin, e dice che la sua mente è uguale a quella di un criminale, se non gli fai paura non si ferma, anzi va avanti.
> 
> ...


E' una chiave di lettura che ci sta.

Ma cosa ne dici se invece facciamo qualcosa, Putin alla strette e fa partire il bottone tanto non ha nulla da perdere e non si arrenderà mai al nemico.
Alla fine come vedi c'è il rischio 50% e 50%.. a questo punto provo a fare l'ultimo test, accetto tutte le sue richieste e se si ferma bingo se non si ferma allora conferebbe la teoria che ormai è proprio pazzo è per lui non c'è nessun interesse il Joker solo che questo non è un personaggio di Nolan.


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sta, se non si prende sul serio il rischio guerra adesso, quando lo si dovrebbe fare?
> 
> Quello che farà Putin è imprevedibile.
> Per me non è affatto pazzo, ma è assolutamente drogato di potere dopo 20 anni.
> ...


Eh beh se entra in guerra la temibile Slovenia penso che Putin si ritiri istantaneamente


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh beh se entra in guerra la temibile Slovenia penso che Putin si ritiri istantaneamente


Eppure mezzo mondo si è spaventato per 4 ceceni.

Tutto fa brodo, una Slovenia conta poco, ma quando iniziano ad essere 4-5-6, anche le "Slovenie" sono utili.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mai anche il Sud America è in opzione. Ma se dovesse andare veramente tutto in melma li ci sono troppe persone e ti fanno fuori. La Nuova Zelanda mi sembra il top al momento


Troppo vicina all'australia... 



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi vuoi insinuare che potrebbe essere creato ad arte dagli esportatori di benessere e democrazia?



Ma no,è sicuramente una talpa dei servizi segreti russi 
Probabilmente quella più in confidenza con Vladimiro


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non gli esperti parlavano che non ci sarebbe stato nessun interesse ed invadere tutta l'Ucraina.
> 
> Io non dico che non ci sia interesse, dico che è semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE iniziare una guerra contro tutti quando non hai neppure un alleato in Europa. Neppure Hitler che aveva l'esercito più forte tecnologicamente e con preparazione alla guerra per ANNI con alleaze varia in Europa (italia, Spagna paesi Est) è riuscito a tenere sotto controllo l'intero continente. Un conto è invadere un conto è poi l'occupazione. Per questo, secondo me, inevitabilmente finirebbe in una guerra nucleare


Diciamo che gli alleati gli hanno causato più danni che altro in Europa


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma no,è sicuramente una talpa dei servizi segreti russi
> Probabilmente quella più in confidenza con Vladimiro




Quindi Putin gli ha detto diffondi la notizia ... a mia insaputa


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mai anche il Sud America è in opzione. Ma se dovesse andare veramente tutto in melma li ci sono troppe persone e ti fanno fuori. La Nuova Zelanda mi sembra il top al momento


Puoi andare in qualche località sperduta sulle Alpi


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una chiave di lettura che ci sta.
> 
> Ma cosa ne dici se invece facciamo qualcosa, Putin alla strette e fa partire il bottone tanto non ha nulla da perdere e non si arrenderà mai al nemico.
> Alla fine come vedi c'è il rischio 50% e 50%.. a questo punto provo a fare l'ultimo test, accetto tutte le sue richieste e se si ferma bingo se non si ferma allora conferebbe la teoria che ormai è proprio pazzo è per lui non c'è nessun interesse il Joker solo che questo non è un personaggio di Nolan.


Ci ho riflettuto, per quel che vale la mia riflessione per l' umanità:

Ci sono troppe teste che dovrebbero dire "distruggiamo il mondo", da qualche parte la catena si spezzerebbe.
Non è ovviamente impossibile, ma sarebbe davvero l' estrema ratio.

Ad ogni modo, ho già detto come la penso alla prima minaccia di Putin: io non sono un militare e avrei "paura" ad andare in guerra, ma nel mio piccolo mi sarei preso il rischio di fermarlo e accollarmi la mia quota di rischio di essere nuclearizzato.
Non ho paura, da questo punto di vista.
Ovviamente non lo auspico, sono mica scemo.

Ma dire ad un prepotente di prendersi ciò che vuole, purchè sia clemente, non fa per me.

Ripeto, non per l' Ucraina, umanamente mi spiace ma non mi immolerei, proprio per aver minacciato direttamente l' occidente in toto.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che siano maledetti tutti


Alla fine ci stanno portando dove volevano. Alla terza guerra mondiale. Complimenti davvero, piano ben riuscito.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' tempo per chi ha promesso di impugnare il fucile di lucidare per bene il casco e le armi, e di salutare i propri cari.
> Per chi ha promesso di fuggire, è tempo di preparare il fagotto e pianificare una nuova vita altrove.


Aspetto che i Rambo ci salvino dal pericolo. Direi che siamo proni alla fine ormai


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure mezzo mondo si è spaventato per 4 ceceni.
> 
> Tutto fa brodo, una Slovenia conta poco, ma quando iniziano ad essere 4-5-6, anche le "Slovenie" sono utili.


Che fino a prova contraria è comunque russa. la slovenia non so neanche se abbia un esercito addestrato a fare qualcosa di diverso dal dare le multe a chi è senza vignetta in autostrada


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una cosa inspiegabile,è bastata una parola di zelensky per far si che diventasse verità assoluta. Dio santo,che caproni.
> Ma poi chi volete che attacchi,un paese NATO ?
> 
> Zelensky lasciatelo ballare e cantare da solo.


Zelensky è solo un pupazzo non è chiaro? A me pare che l’Occidente voglia per forza una guerra mondiale…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Ucraina: "Sono in corso i negoziati tra le delegazioni. Nei primi round la Russia non era pronta ad ascoltare la nostra posizione, ha messo degli ultimatum: che l’Ucraina deve arrendersi, deporre le armi, che il nostro presidente firmerà una resa. Ora la Russia ha un tono un po’ diverso. La posizione ucraina è stata ascoltata, i negoziati sono diventati più costruttivi. Stiamo parlando di un accordo futuro, di certe garanzie per l’Ucraina dopo la fine della guerra. Siamo moderatamente ottimisti, ma comprendiamo che un grande passo avanti in questi negoziati sarà raggiunto con la partecipazione dei capi di stato."*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Sono in corso i negoziati tra le delegazioni. Nei primi round la Russia non era pronta ad ascoltare la nostra posizione, ha messo degli ultimatum: che l’Ucraina deve arrendersi, deporre le armi, che il nostro presidente firmerà una resa. Ora la Russia ha un tono un po’ diverso. La posizione ucraina è stata ascoltata, i negoziati sono diventati più costruttivi. Stiamo parlando di un accordo futuro, di certe garanzie per l’Ucraina dopo la fine della guerra. Siamo moderatamente ottimisti, ma comprendiamo che un grande passo avanti in questi negoziati sarà raggiunto con la partecipazione dei capi di stato."*


Sembra uno spiraglio.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Si fermerà all'Ukraina"


Affidabilissima questa talpa d’altronde no?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

solo Elon può salvarci


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai non ha nulla da perdere, ergo o diamo a lui quello che vuole o saltiamo tutti. Onestamente? Dategli quello che vuole, lo so è egostico ma ci sono 7 mld di persone in questo mondo


Concordo. Non me ne può fregare meno dell’Ucraina al momento


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se va "contro" la Russia allora è sicuramente autentico
> Gli yankee hanno iniziato guerre per molto meno.
> Le famose armi di distruzione di massa irachene....
> 
> Almeno ora stanno provando a falsificare qualche documento



Per ora i servizi di intelligence USA le hanno azzeccate tutte, personalmente mi sembra un documento un po' fantasioso ma un minimo di attenzione la merita 
Questo anti-americanismo da quattro soldi per attirare like fa il paio a chi è pro-America e tutto ciò che fa è cosa giusta


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci ho riflettuto, per quel che vale la mia riflessione per l' umanità:
> 
> Ci sono troppe teste che dovrebbero dire "distruggiamo il mondo", da qualche parte la catena si spezzerebbe.
> Non è ovviamente impossibile, ma sarebbe davvero l' estrema ratio.
> ...


Beh dipende, nella tua testa quando gli Usa bombardano un paese è per portare la pace, se lo fa Putin dopo 8 anni in cui c'è una guerriglia in atto e indirizzata dai poteri forti allora è il nemico del mondo.
O mi sbaglio? chi è il prepotetente qui? in quale cortile si è andati a giocare?
L'errore che fanno molti è quello di considerare gli americani come dei santi, quando sono da sempre il popolo più guerrafondaio e distruttore di tutti, quelli che si sono messi in saccoccia l'Europa attraverso l'UE e hanno influenzato la sua economia, l'hanno bloccata nell'€, l'hanno resa schiava e dipendente dal pentagono e dalle banche, la loro narrativa preferita è quella della protezione attraverso la NATO, in realtà non c'è nessuna protezione se qualcuno attraverso il suo status ti porta in una guerra coi tuoi vicini e con i quali i rapporti fino al 2013 erano più che buoni, distesi.
Non commettete sempre lo stesso errore di pensare a dei buoni e dei cattivi, i più cattivi sono quelli che stanno fermi, destabilizzano e arrivano dopo, SEMPRE.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Sono in corso i negoziati tra le delegazioni. Nei primi round la Russia non era pronta ad ascoltare la nostra posizione, ha messo degli ultimatum: che l’Ucraina deve arrendersi, deporre le armi, che il nostro presidente firmerà una resa. Ora la Russia ha un tono un po’ diverso. La posizione ucraina è stata ascoltata, i negoziati sono diventati più costruttivi. Stiamo parlando di un accordo futuro, di certe garanzie per l’Ucraina dopo la fine della guerra. Siamo moderatamente ottimisti, ma comprendiamo che un grande passo avanti in questi negoziati sarà raggiunto con la partecipazione dei capi di stato."*




Buona notizia. L'Ucraina da sola non può resistere in eterno. Meglio che negozi ora che ancora può farlo.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sanno che loro sono i prossimi nella lista di Putin.


Sicuramente. Con quali soldi ed esercito?
Sgancia confetti atomici?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non me ne può fregare meno dell’Ucraina al momento



Sei diventato cattivissimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Per ora i servizi di intelligence USA le hanno azzeccate tutte, personalmente mi sembra un documento un po' fantasioso ma un minimo di attenzione la merita
> Questo anti-americanismo da quattro soldi per attirare like fa il paio a chi è pro-America e tutto ciò che fa è cosa giusta



Mi spiace ma io non devo attirare proprio niente,dai like non ci campo quindi nunmenefottepropr 
P.S la famosissima intelligence che aveva previsto l'esaurimento dei missili russi circa....una settimana fa?


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi Putin gli ha detto diffondi la notizia ... a mia insaputa


Ma tu metti in dubbio le fonti degli esportatori di democrazia?
A me pare che gli usa vogliano sta guerra più che mai…


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma io non devo attirare proprio niente,dai like non ci campo quindi nunmenefottepropr
> P.S la famosissima intelligence che aveva previsto l'esaurimento dei missili russi circa....una settimana fa?


No no ancora 10 giorni di missili e poi si arrenderranno o useranno altri tipi di confetti un pelo più potenti con nastri rossi, bianchi e blu.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma io non devo attirare proprio niente,dai like non ci campo quindi nunmenefottepropr
> P.S la famosissima intelligence che aveva previsto l'esaurimento dei missili russi circa....una settimana fa?


Non mi pare lo abbia riferito l'intelligence americana ma gli ucraini
Anche uno scemo non può pensare che esauriscano i missili in 10 giorni dai...


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei diventato cattivissimo


Sono pragmatico. 
7 miliardi di perdono a rischio per l’ucraina è una barzelletta. Dai


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu metti in dubbio le fonti degli esportatori di democrazia?
> A me pare che gli usa vogliano sta guerra più che mai…



Mentono tutti in tempo di pace, figurarsi in tempo di guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma io non devo attirare proprio niente,dai like non ci campo quindi nunmenefottepropr
> P.S la famosissima intelligence che aveva previsto l'esaurimento dei missili russi circa....una settimana fa?


Si sente sta barzelletta che l’intelligence americana (l’unica che si è fatta tirare addosso 3 aerei di linea ..vabbè) le ha azzeccate tutte.  ma dove ?


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


ammesso sia vero, perchè già ci hanno raccontato della spia FSB per fantomatici attentati a Zelensky, è quello che si diceva dall'inizio sulle sanzioni.
i paesi rimasti neutrali sono stati più lungimiranti dei capiscioni NATO e non subiranno nulla


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si sente sta barzelletta che l’intelligence americana (l’unica che si è fatta tirare addosso 3 aerei di linea ..vabbè) le ha azzeccate tutte.  ma dove ?


Chi ha detto che la Russia avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina quando NESSUNO ci avrebbe scommesso 1 euro?
Potete tranquillamente continuare a criticare gli USA a prescindere da cosa facciano, ma per me non siete diversi da chi li difende a spada tratta anche quando lanciano missili su macchine dei civili


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono pragmatico.
> 7 miliardi di perdono a rischio per l’ucraina è una barzelletta. Dai



Usare termini più sofisticati non cambia nulla. Sei solo un cattivo più colto

Tornando seri: spero che Zelensky la smetta di illudersi e conduca delle trattative sorpra una base realistica.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ANZUS
> 
> La Nuova Zelanda non è affatto cosi sicura in una guerra con gli Stati Uniti presenti, ci sono posti migliori


In Polinesia


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che la Russia avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina quando NESSUNO ci avrebbe scommesso 1 euro?
> Potete tranquillamente continuare a criticare gli USA a prescindere da cosa facciano, ma per me non siete diversi da chi li difende a spada tratta anche quando lanciano missili su macchine dei civili


Si ma parli con la persona sbagliata perché qua io critico quello che c’è da criticare ed elogio quello che c’è da elogiare. Non ho bandiere ne gruppi favoriti. Dico solo quello che penso.
Che avrebbero invaso l’ucraina lo avevo pensato ben prima che succedesse questo. Te lo può confermare il caro amico @Ruuddil23


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Usare termini più sofisticati non cambia nulla. Sei solo un cattivo più colto
> 
> Tornando seri: spero che Zelensky la smetta di illudersi e conduca delle trattative sorpra una base realistica.


E allora vuol dire che sono cattivo. Spiaze.

Di zelensky c’è solo da avere paura…


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> In Polinesia


Bello, ma devi scegliere mete più ampie.

Andare in Polinesia potrebbe essere più pericoloso che stare in Russia, sai quanta gente ti farebbe fuori per andare al tuo posto?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che la Russia avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina quando NESSUNO ci avrebbe scommesso 1 euro?
> Potete tranquillamente continuare a criticare gli USA a prescindere da cosa facciano, ma per me non siete diversi da chi li difende a spada tratta anche quando lanciano missili su macchine dei civili



Gli USA sono una potenza mondiale che cura - legittimamente - i propri interessi ovunque. 
Descrivere gli Stati Uniti come il male assoluto, per me, è sbagliato ma altrettanto sbagliato ritenerli campioni disinteressati della democrazia.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E allora vuol dire che sono cattivo. Spiaze.
> 
> Di zelensky c’è solo da avere paura…



Io ho paura di chi lo ha messo al potere.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura di chi lo ha messo al potere.


Appunto


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA sono una potenza mondiale che cura - legittimamente - i propri interessi ovunque.
> Descrivere gli Stati Uniti come il male assoluto, per me, è sbagliato ma altrettanto sbagliato ritenerli campioni disinteressati della democrazia.


E' chiarissimo, è cosi senza dubbio.

Ma siamo egoisti giusto? Bene, siccome gran parte degli interessi USA corrispondono ai nostri, teniamoceli stretti invece di "mal sopportarli"

Voglio dire, quante sono le superpotenze mondiali? 3/4 ?
Ci metto pure l' India che in futuro ( e non sottovalutiamo l' Africa, ma qui se ne parla forse fra 30 anni) sarà di una superiorità schiacciante.

Direi che gli USA non sono certo la peggiore che poteva capitarci.
Tanto è inutile sognare, siamo un paesello, la "protezione" di qualcuno ci tocca tenerla.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bello, ma devi scegliere mete più ampie.
> 
> Andare in Polinesia potrebbe essere più pericoloso che stare in Russia, sai quanta gente ti farebbe fuori per andare al tuo posto?


Poi un confetto atomico spazzerebbe via tutta l'isola effettivamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma parli con la persona sbagliata perché qua io critico quello che c’è da criticare ed elogio quello che c’è da elogiare. Non ho bandiere ne gruppi favoriti. Dico solo quello che penso.
> Che avrebbero invaso l’ucraina lo avevo pensato ben prima che succedesse questo. Te lo può confermare il caro amico @Ruuddil23



Era riferito a me,"l'antiamericano".
Simo non lo sa,ma in realtà io sono anti-tutto,puoi mettere qualsiasi nazione subito dopo -l'anti-  

Solo che mi da tremendamente fastidio vedere un certo tipo di propaganda passare per assolutamente veritiera solamente perchè detta da una determinata parte/persona.
Così gli USA sono diventati i portatori della verità assoluta.
Così Zelensky è diventato il Dio in terra,superiore anche al papa. Qualunque cosa dica,ha sicuramente ragione lui.
E dire questo non significa che parteggio per i vodkariani.

E comunque questo discorso lo estendo per tutto,non solo per la guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' chiarissimo, è cosi senza dubbio.
> 
> Ma siamo egoisti giusto? Bene, siccome gran parte degli interessi USA corrispondono ai nostri, teniamoceli stretti invece di "mal sopportarli"
> 
> ...



Mai detto che è la cosa peggiore che poteva capitarci. La protezione di cui godiamo ha un costo e l'aspetto più tangibile è che non siamo sovrani in politica estera. 
Questo però non significa applaudire ogni loro iniziativa.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Poi un confetto atomico spazzerebbe via tutta l'isola effettivamente.


Naaahh, non la sprecano li


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' chiarissimo, è cosi senza dubbio.
> 
> Ma siamo egoisti giusto? Bene, siccome gran parte degli interessi USA corrispondono ai nostri, teniamoceli stretti invece di "mal sopportarli"


Di grazia, quali? dove? in Russia? non credo.
La realtà è che l'Europa è il nulla, solo banche, finanza, vecchiume, è un continente passivo che adesso è diventato il campo di battaglia delle grandi potenze, economico e non solo, anche militare, il vuoto di potere da queste parti in tutti questi anni ha fatto il resto, le economie unite in una organizzazione finanziaria (UE) imbarazzante e nemmeno unione sono diventate economie di consumatori e incapaci di avere il ruolo di leader in nessun settore quando un tempo eravamo molto avanti rispetto agli altri che vedevamo così lontani, così cinesini, inermi.
L'UE è stata svenduta da un pezzo, è ricchezza, consumatori, infatti chi c'è a capo di queste economie? BANCHIERI che devono gestire paesi tecnicamente falliti e quindi vassalli dei poteri forti, di chi ci rende dipendente da altre nazioni perché schiavi di una narrativa capitalista e sbagliata che ci ammazza facendo finta di proteggerci, potete chiamarla NATO, potete chiamarla salvezza sanitaria, salvezza preventiva, salvezza totale, salvezza tecnologica controllante, quello che volete, siamo il nulla e siamo vassalli, adesso pure la guerra alle porte, CONTRO i nostri interessi.
I piani per il futuro? avere piani per il futuro, of course.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA sono una potenza mondiale che cura - legittimamente - i propri interessi ovunque.
> Descrivere gli Stati Uniti come il male assoluto, per me, è sbagliato ma altrettanto sbagliato ritenerli campioni disinteressati della democrazia.


Hai ragione, ma se devo fare una scelta tra un paese che ha fatto mille porcate ma che è una democrazia con una carta costituzionale e l URSS prima e la Cina ora non ho alcun dubbio, mi tappo il naso e sto con gli americani.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Di grazia, quali? dove? in Russia? non credo.
> La realtà è che l'Europa è il nulla, solo banche, finanza, vecchiume, è un continente passivo che adesso è diventato il campo di battaglia delle grandi potenze, economico e non solo, anche militare, il vuoto di potere da queste parti in tutti questi anni ha fatto il resto, le economie unite in una organizzazione finanziaria (UE) imbarazzante e nemmeno unione sono diventate economie di consumatori e incapaci di avere il ruolo di leader in nessun settore quando un tempo eravamo molto avanti rispetto agli altri che vedevamo così lontani, così cinesini, inermi.
> L'UE è stata svenduta da un pezzo, è ricchezza, consumatori, infatti chi c'è a capo di queste economie? BANCHIERI che devono gestire paesi tecnicamente falliti e quindi vassalli dei poteri forti, di chi ci rende dipendente da altre nazioni perché schiavi di una narrativa capitalista e sbagliata che ci ammazza facendo finta di proteggerci, potete chiamarla NATO, potete chiamarla salvezza sanitaria, salvezza preventiva, salvezza totale, salvezza tecnologica controllante, quello che volete, siamo il nulla e siamo vassalli, adesso pure la guerra alle porte, CONTRO i nostri interessi.
> I piani per il futuro? avere piani per il futuro, of course.


E pensa che sei tra il 20% degli esseri umani più fortunati su 7 miliardi che siamo su questa pietraccia che gira nel freddo e buio spazio interstellare


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

Ma quelli che in caso di guerra nucleare parlano di andare nelle isole sperdute? Io spero che siate ironici.. lo sapete vero che 12 k testate sparse in giro per il mondo significa morte certa per 80%, il 10% rimarebbe viva solo perchè si trova nei bunker 1000 km sotto terra ed il mancante 10%, quella che non è morta all'impatto, proabilmente morirebbe per radiazioni/piogge contaminate/ clima contaminato cibo inesistente/ e contaminato acqua contaminata .. malattie di vario tipo ecc.

Guardate che macello che hanno fatto le bombe di Hiroshima e Nagasaki.. ecco quelle non sono nulla rispetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Denuncia dei sindacati di Pisa: "Armi verso l'Ucraina mascherate da aiuti umanitari in partenza dall'aeroporto civile di Pisa"*


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Diremo che lo prendiamo a calci nel culo fino alle mura del Cremlino



Solito discorso Yankee che poi ritorna a casa con le pive nel sacco.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Era riferito a me,"l'antiamericano".
> Simo non lo sa,ma in realtà io sono anti-tutto,puoi mettere qualsiasi nazione subito dopo -l'anti-
> 
> Solo che mi da tremendamente fastidio vedere un certo tipo di propaganda passare per assolutamente veritiera solamente perchè detta da una determinata parte/persona.
> ...


Guarda, per me meriti 92 minuti di applausi.
Io la penso esattamente come te ed è un discorso applicabile a tutta la realtà. Altroché 

si ora se critichi Dio Zelensky sei un malvagio putiniano per forza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Denuncia dei sindacati di Pisa: "Armi verso l'Ucraina mascherate da aiuti umanitari in partenza dall'aeroporto civile di Pisa"*



Dei geni questi, ditelo più ad alta voce. Mettete anche un bel cartello segnaletico con una X.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Solito discorso Yankee che poi ritorna a casa con le prove nel sacco.


La Russia non regge contro un esercito NATO, chiedilo a 50 analisti e 50 ti diranno la medesima cosa.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma se devo fare una scelta tra un paese che ha fatto mille porcate ma che è una democrazia con una carta costituzionale e l URSS prima e la Cina ora non ho alcun dubbio, mi tappo il naso e sto con gli americani.


Quello che intendevo.

Che poi c è poco da turarsi il naso, se non ti sporchi un pò le mani vieni mangiato.

Purtroppo. 

Il che non giustificia le nefandezze, di chiunque, ma insomma... non puoi uscirne lindo, profumato e vergine.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Russia non regge contro un esercito NATO, chiedilo a 50 analisti e 50 ti diranno la medesima cosa.


Gli analisti dicono che se la Russia volesse, invaderebbe i territori limitrofi (rep baltiche) che la NATO sarebbe ancora a mandarsi le scartoffie fra Stati.

Poi, sull'ampio spettro, chiaro che a medio termine sia schiacciante.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma se devo fare una scelta tra un paese che ha fatto mille porcate ma che è una democrazia con una carta costituzionale e l URSS prima e la Cina ora non ho alcun dubbio, mi tappo il naso e sto con gli americani.



Neanche io ho dubbi a scegliere l'occidente. Questo non significa che gli USA non possono essere criticati per una politica troppo espansionistica verso est che ha - di fatto - concesso al dittatore russo l'alibi per attaccare la povera Ucraina.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Russia non regge contro un esercito NATO, chiedilo a 50 analisti e 50 ti diranno la medesima cosa.



Io con i tuoi analisti prezzolati, se permetti, mi faccio due risate. Se la strada che tu e tanti che leggo qui è fare i macho men alla Rambo, andando in Ucraina che fino all' altro ieri non sapevate nemmeno dove fosse, andiamo dritti dritti verso la guerra nucleare che significa fine della civiltà. Spero, ma non ho certezze a riguardo, che chi comanda i famosi buoni abbia più sale in zucca.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Denuncia dei sindacati di Pisa: "Armi verso l'Ucraina mascherate da aiuti umanitari in partenza dall'aeroporto civile di Pisa"*


Dio mio, ma questi?


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E pensa che sei tra il 20% degli esseri umani più fortunati su 7 miliardi che siamo su questa pietraccia che gira nel freddo e buio spazio interstellare


Siamo quelli che sono diventati il campo di battaglia dei potenti, la guerra è più vicina a Manila o a Roma? le sanzioni le ha imposte il perfido Draghi o Topo Gigio? l'Europa sana e civile non ha per caso la guerra alle porte come i territori più sperduti africani? non è allo scontro totale con chi fino a 2 mesi fa era partner commerciale importante per due delle economie più importanti dell'eurozona?
E allora ci sono interessi superiori al semplice quieto vivere di cui parli tu e ne fai parte ma passivamente, come sei passivamente entrato nell'€ per lavorare un giorno in meno e per guadagnare come avessi lavorato un giorno in più, sono queste le istituzioni che ti stanno portando la pace in Ucraina, dopo averla fatta radere al suolo perché territorio pieno di interessi sovracontinentali e con tanti civili morti per nulla perché vittime del sistema capitalista che ti costringe a schierarti o vaccinarti, a seconda delle terribili tragedie che stanno capitando stranamente tutte assieme.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo quelli che sono diventati il campo di battaglia dei potenti, la guerra è più vicina a Manila o a Roma? le sanzioni le ha imposte il perfido Draghi o Topo Gigio? l'Europa sana e civile non ha per caso la guerra alle porte come i territori più sperduti africani? non è allo scontro totale con chi fino a 2 mesi fa era partner commerciale importante per due delle economie più importanti dell'eurozona?
> E allora ci sono interessi superiori al semplice quieto vivere di cui parli tu e ne fai parte ma passivamente, come sei passivamente entrato nell'€ per lavorare un giorno in meno e per guadagnare che come avessi lavorato un giorno in più, sono queste le istituzioni che ti stanno portando la pace in Ucraina, dopo averla fatta radere al suolo perché territorio pieno di interessi sovracontinentali e con tanti civili morti per nulla perché vittime del sistema capitalista che ti costringe a schierarti o vaccinarti, a seconda delle terribili tragedie che stanno capitando stranamente tutte assieme.


Raryof, hai ragione, ma a me le lamentele danno fastidio in generale.
Non ce l'ho con te, sia chiaro.

Ma quando si drammatizza tutto come vedo fare da tempo, Dio mio calma.

Non bisogna fare gli gnorri, ma dipingere sempre tutto come vivessimo all' inferno, calma, molta calma.
Che può sempre andare peggio, come stiamo imparando da un paio di settimane a questa parte.

Fino a 2 anni fa i più grossi problemi del 70% degli italiani (salute permettendo) erano dove andare in vacanza o quale ristorante scegliere.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda, per me meriti 92 minuti di applausi.
> Io la penso esattamente come te ed è un discorso applicabile a tutta la realtà. Altroché
> 
> si ora se critichi Dio Zelensky sei un malvagio putiniano per forza



Chi critica Zelensky, Putin, gli Usa e l'occidente come è classificato?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi critica Zelensky, Putin, gli Usa e l'occidente come è classificato?


Cinese


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Denuncia dei sindacati di Pisa: "Armi verso l'Ucraina mascherate da aiuti umanitari in partenza dall'aeroporto civile di Pisa"*


C'è qualcosa che non ci stanno dicendo? ah già, sta a vedere che le armi sono state pagate con i soldi dati in beneficenza, come Di Caprio. Ma che combini Draghi?


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raryof, hai ragione, ma a me le lamentele danno fastidio in generale.
> Non ce l'ho con te, sia chiaro.
> 
> Ma quando si drammatizza tutto come vedo fare da tempo, Dio mio calma.
> ...


No io semplicamente analizzo in maniera neutrale quello che succede e che ci viene imposto h24, non drammatizzo nulla, è semplicemente il discorso di base che è drammatico di suo, visto che bene o male parliamo di guerre, di sangue, morti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa che non ci stanno dicendo? ah già, sta a vedere che le armi sono state pagate con i soldi dati in beneficenza, come Di Caprio. Ma che combini Draghi?
> 
> No io semplicamente analizzo in maniera neutrale quello che succede e che ci viene imposto h24, non drammatizzo nulla, è semplicemente il discorso di base che è drammatico di suo, visto che bene o male parliamo di guerre, di sangue, morti.


Mi riferivo alla mia risposta precedente,

Chiaro che OGGI la situazione è grave.

E come ripeto da settimane, il mondo è cambiato, non sarà piu quello di prima.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi critica Zelensky, Putin, gli Usa e l'occidente come è classificato?


Bestia di satana


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dio mio, ma questi?


Madonna Santa ma esiste una cosa più inutile dei sindacati al giorno d’oggi?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cinese



Azz... allora critico pure la Cina


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bestia di satana



Pensavo uomo libero


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Denuncia dei sindacati di Pisa: "Armi verso l'Ucraina mascherate da aiuti umanitari in partenza dall'aeroporto civile di Pisa"*



Top secret.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo alla mia risposta precedente,
> 
> Chiaro che OGGI la situazione è grave.
> 
> E come ripeto da settimane, il mondo è cambiato, non sarà piu quello di prima.


Esatto e bisogna pensare che questo non sia dovuto al caso ma sia un requisito necessario per quelli che sono i piani futuri, come, ad esempio, parlare di guerre liberamente, come facciamo io e te, oppure tu che critichi un no vax e ti senti al sicuro perché domani potrai prendere il bus con un qr code, lo capisci anche tu che tutto questo non può passare come se fosse la normalità, il progresso dell'uomo, per cui è normale che si critichi questa situazione e io, sinceramente, non posso che essere schifato da tutto quanto ci è stato propinato in questi anni.
Mi fa paura perché molti ancora pensano che col tempo si sistemerà tutto quando invece la storia si è sempre ripetuta, prima non avevamo gli strumenti di oggi e oggi le stesse situazioni intricate di un tempo verranno portate allo stremo, al limite dell'umana comprensione.
Ma alla fine perché facciamo tutto questo? semplice passatempo.. creiamo malattie, guerre, morte per nulla, perché non possiamo combattere buona parte delle malattie, la morte, allora ci divertiamo così, passando il tempo e mettendo in discussione sempre tutto, perché il mondo è interconnesso e ha bisogno di questo, 100 anni fa la mentalità era diversa e l'uomo ha fatto parecchi passi indietro, forse il prototipo di uomo medio tra 50 anni sarà pure peggio, grasso, tecnologico e con vita brevissima, bisogna prepararsi e farsi domande già ora, senza farsi intossicare troppo dall'ideologia e dalla narrativa unica che ci viene imposta come se fossimo ancora a scuola o dovessimo avere paura della bacchetta del professore pronto a colpirci le dita.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che in caso di guerra nucleare parlano di andare nelle isole sperdute? Io spero che siate ironici.. lo sapete vero che 12 k testate sparse in giro per il mondo significa morte certa per 80%, il 10% rimarebbe viva solo perchè si trova nei bunker 1000 km sotto terra ed il mancante 10%, quella che non è morta all'impatto, proabilmente morirebbe per radiazioni/piogge contaminate/ clima contaminato cibo inesistente/ e contaminato acqua contaminata .. malattie di vario tipo ecc.
> 
> Guardate che macello che hanno fatto le bombe di Hiroshima e Nagasaki.. ecco quelle non sono nulla rispetto



Grazie per avercelo ricordato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Iniziato bombardamento navale della costa di Odessa.*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Denuncia dei sindacati di Pisa: "Armi verso l'Ucraina mascherate da aiuti umanitari in partenza dall'aeroporto civile di Pisa"*



Sciopero dei razzi


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

in una guerra non nucleare (ma anche nucleare) l'esercito russo può farli una sega a quello USA..magari a 2 mani

(scusate la rudezza)


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Iniziato bombardamento navale della costa di Odessa.*


Ho solo visto le foto, mai stato, ma è davvero splendida e storica.

Spero non la distruggano, ovviamente anche per chi ci vive. 

Tra l' altro il direttore del giornale di Odessa è italianissimo e sta ancora li.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

fortissimi i media italiani che si sono accorti dopo una settimana dello scandalo di Kamala Harris in Polonia

era scoppiata a ridere senza fermarsi mentre parlavano dei profughi ucraini, insultata pesantemente in rete e criticata bipartisan negli USA

oggi il Corriere fa il video...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Il 25 marzo, giorno dopo la riunione NATO, papa Bergoglio consacrerà Ucraina e Russia al Cuore Immolato di Maria.
Stesso evento avverrà a Fatima.

Secondo l'apparizione del 1917 a Fatima, qualora non fosse stata accolta questa richiesta, la Russia avrebbe diffuso “i suoi errori per il mondo, promuovendo guerre e persecuzioni alla Chiesa. I buoni saranno martirizzati, il Santo Padre avrà molto da soffrire, varie nazioni saranno distrutte”.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il 25 marzo, giorno dopo la riunione NATO, papa Bergoglio consacrerà Ucraina e Russia al Cuore Immolato di Maria.
> Stesso evento avverrà a Fatima.
> 
> Secondo l'apparizione del 1917 a Fatima, qualora non fosse stata accolta questa richiesta, la Russia avrebbe diffuso “i suoi errori per il mondo, promuovendo guerre e persecuzioni alla Chiesa. I buoni saranno martirizzati, il Santo Padre avrà molto da soffrire, varie nazioni saranno distrutte”.*



*Commentate solo seriamente e in modo rispettoso per chi ci crede. Se no ignorate.
Messaggi non rispettosi saranno cancellati.*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Iniziato bombardamento navale della costa di Odessa.*



Gli chiudono ogni sbocco sul mare.
In modo permanente,ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il 25 marzo, giorno dopo la riunione NATO, papa Bergoglio consacrerà Ucraina e Russia al Cuore Immolato di Maria.
> Stesso evento avverrà a Fatima.
> 
> Secondo l'apparizione del 1917 a Fatima, qualora non fosse stata accolta questa richiesta, la Russia avrebbe diffuso “i suoi errori per il mondo, promuovendo guerre e persecuzioni alla Chiesa. I buoni saranno martirizzati, il Santo Padre avrà molto da soffrire, varie nazioni saranno distrutte”.*



E' giusto che il Papa faccia il suo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

@7vinte, io la cosa di Fatima la sapevo dall'inizio di questa storia ma non ne ho mai parlato perché so come va a finire con certi argomenti. Ora coincidono le date.
Tu che ne dici?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora l'ucraina fiduciosa sui negoziati:

"È un processo negoziale molto difficile e scivoloso. Ci sono contraddizioni fondamentali. Ma c’è sicuramente spazio per un compromesso».*


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il 25 marzo, giorno dopo la riunione NATO, papa Bergoglio consacrerà Ucraina e Russia al Cuore Immolato di Maria.
> Stesso evento avverrà a Fatima.
> 
> Secondo l'apparizione del 1917 a Fatima, qualora non fosse stata accolta questa richiesta, la Russia avrebbe diffuso “i suoi errori per il mondo, promuovendo guerre e persecuzioni alla Chiesa. I buoni saranno martirizzati, il Santo Padre avrà molto da soffrire, varie nazioni saranno distrutte”.*


Scusate l’ignoranza ma anche la data era indicata nell’apparizione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Scusate l’ignoranza ma anche la data era indicata nell’apparizione?



Secondo altre profezie mariane, non di Fatima e non riconosciute ufficialmente, si parlava di un'era di buio da aprile 2022 dopo un viaggio di un papa in russia.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

È evidente che la storia non insegna nulla. Qui dentro, come fuori da qui, sento dire che se gli Usa entrano in azione in 24 h radono la suolo la Russia. Oh, siccome si fanno sempre gli stessi discorsi ed è dalla guerra del Vietnam che sento dire: quei 4 contadini cosa potranno mai fare contro l' esercito più potente al mondo? Salvo poi prenderle nelle gengive da contadini e beduini inviterei taluni Rambo a smorzare i toni interventisti ricordando che se alla fine a qualcuno parte l' embolo non ci saranno più né buoni e né cattivi, né sceriffi o cowboy e tanto meno nessuno che potrà raccontare questa storia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo altre profezie mariane, non di Fatima e non riconosciute ufficialmente, si parla di aprile 2022 con un viaggio di un papa in russia.


Incredibile…grazie delle info


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo altre profezie mariane, non di Fatima e non riconosciute ufficialmente, si parla di un'era di buio da aprile 2022 dopo un viaggio di un papa in russia.


È blasfemo dire che probabilmente ci saranno tante di quelle profezie per per forza di cose almeno qualcuna ci azzeccherà?
Tipo oroscopo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È evidente che la storia non insegna nulla. Qui dentro, come fuori da qui, sento dire che se gli Usa entrano in azione in 24 h radono la suolo la Russia. Oh, siccome si fanno sempre gli stessi discorsi ed è dalla guerra del Vietnam che sento dire: quei 4 contadini cosa potranno mai fare contro l' esercito più potente al mondo? Salvo poi prenderle nelle gengive da contadini e beduini inviterei taluni Rambo a smorzare i toni interventisti ricordando che se alla fine a qualcuno parte l' embolo non ci saranno più né buoni e né cattivi, né sceriffi o cowboy e tanto meno nessuno che potrà raccontare questa storia.


Penso si intenda in uno scontro tra sole forze militari atomiche escluse, certo che (come successo in Vietnam e come succederà in Ucraina) piegare la guerriglia urbana giornaliera di un intero popolo che decide di resistere alla lunga ti fa perdere qualsiasi guerra anche “vinta”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È blasfemo dire che probabilmente ci saranno tante di quelle profezie per per forza di cose almeno qualcuna ci azzeccherà?
> Tipo oroscopo.



Quelle credibili e in via di certificazione sono molto poche, e descrivono Bergoglio in modo perfetto.
Chiuso OT.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora l'ucraina fiduciosa sui negoziati:
> 
> "È un processo negoziale molto difficile e scivoloso. Ci sono contraddizioni fondamentali. Ma c’è sicuramente spazio per un compromesso».*



Qualunque spazio deve essere sfruttato.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @7vinte, io la cosa di Fatima la sapevo dall'inizio di questa storia ma non ne ho mai parlato perché so come va a finire con certi argomenti. Ora coincidono le date.
> Tu che ne dici?


Allora! 
Diciamo che non riescono a farla bene in Vaticano ahaha!
Prima con Giovanni Paolo II, tutto il Mondo. Ora Russia ma anche Ucraina e senza, come chiedono le apparizioni, con tutti i Vescovi del Mondo (personalmente credo anche ortodossi). Insomma, la fanno sempre a metà!
Comunque personalmente sono scettico nel vedere il collegamento tra Fatima e QUESTA Vicenda, perché credo che la consacrazione, seppur a metà, di Giovanni Paolo II abbia "funzionato" col crollo dell'URSS, e che quelle rivelazione fossero dunque limitate al Comunismo e all'URSS, e non alla Russia Moderna. Però non sono sicuro eh, staremo a vedere, preghiamo e speriamo bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Io purtroppo credo molto poco a questi spiragli nei negoziati.

Ma sinceramente non trovo motivi per cui l'Ucraina dovrebbe mentire su questo argomento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il 25 marzo, giorno dopo la riunione NATO, papa Bergoglio consacrerà Ucraina e Russia al Cuore Immolato di Maria.
> Stesso evento avverrà a Fatima.
> 
> Secondo l'apparizione del 1917 a Fatima, qualora non fosse stata accolta questa richiesta, la Russia avrebbe diffuso “i suoi errori per il mondo, promuovendo guerre e persecuzioni alla Chiesa. I buoni saranno martirizzati, il Santo Padre avrà molto da soffrire, varie nazioni saranno distrutte”.*



Non ho capito,questo sarebbe il terzo segreto ?


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È evidente che la storia non insegna nulla. Qui dentro, come fuori da qui, sento dire che se gli Usa entrano in azione in 24 h radono la suolo la Russia. Oh, siccome si fanno sempre gli stessi discorsi ed è dalla guerra del Vietnam che sento dire: quei 4 contadini cosa potranno mai fare contro l' esercito più potente al mondo? Salvo poi prenderle nelle gengive da contadini e beduini inviterei taluni Rambo a smorzare i toni interventisti ricordando che se alla fine a qualcuno parte l' embolo non ci saranno più né buoni e né cattivi, né sceriffi o cowboy e tanto meno nessuno che potrà raccontare questa storia.


Vietnam e Ukraina due situazioni totalmente diverse


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io purtroppo credo molto poco a questi spiragli nei negoziati.
> 
> Ma sinceramente non trovo motivi per cui l'Ucraina dovrebbe mentire su questo argomento.


L' avrebbe

L' opinione pubblica, dopo la paura incutita da Putin tramite minacce nucleari, ha iniziato a vedere l'Ucraina un pò di traverso.

Ora fanno vedere di essere disposti ad ammorbidirsi per riguadagnare una fetta di opinione pubblica nel caso la Russia continui imperterrita.

E sappiamo tutti quanto sia importante l' appoggiò dell'opinione pubblica nel caso servisse prendere decisioni dure.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ho capito,questo sarebbe il terzo segreto ?



No, il terzo segreto parla metaforicamente della morte di un "vescovo bianco" che cammina da solo in una città devastata piena di cadaveri, ucciso poi da soldati, seguito dalla morte di tutti, politici, uomini e religiosi.

E' stato interpretato come il tentato omicidio di Giovanni Paolo II, ma molti teologi non ci credono.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È evidente che la storia non insegna nulla. Qui dentro, come fuori da qui, sento dire che se gli Usa entrano in azione in 24 h radono la suolo la Russia. Oh, siccome si fanno sempre gli stessi discorsi ed è dalla guerra del Vietnam che sento dire: quei 4 contadini cosa potranno mai fare contro l' esercito più potente al mondo? Salvo poi prenderle nelle gengive da contadini e beduini



La Russia esiste da secoli e non è mai stata sottomessa a forze straniere, neanche due eserciti fierissimi come quello napoleonico e nazista sono riusciti a sottometterla. Il territorio è enorme, le condizioni climatiche estreme e la popolazione resistente

Comunque gli USA in una guerra in campo aperto non hanno rivali, inutile negarlo. I problemi per loro insorgono quando devono affrontare le guerriglie, come in Afghanistan e Vietnam


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' chiarissimo, è cosi senza dubbio.
> 
> Ma siamo egoisti giusto? Bene, siccome gran parte degli interessi USA corrispondono ai nostri, teniamoceli stretti invece di "mal sopportarli"
> 
> ...


la gente che ironizza sugli usa esportatori di democrazia forse non ha capito che il vuoto lasciato dagli americani verra occupato da qualche altra super potenza e siccome quelle rimanenti sono cina e russia non è proprio uno scenario rassicurante pensare a nazioni come quelle africane sotto la protezione dei russi e cinesi


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


>



Il bello, il brutto e il cattivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il bello, il brutto e il cattivo.



Brutti e cattivi li vedo, ma chi sarebbe il bello?


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ho capito,questo sarebbe il terzo segreto ?


No


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> La Russia esiste da secoli e non è mai stata sottomessa a forze straniere, neanche due eserciti fierissimi come quello napoleonico e nazista sono riusciti a sottometterla. Il territorio è enorme, le condizioni climatiche estreme e la popolazione resistente
> 
> Comunque gli USA in una guerra in campo aperto non hanno rivali, inutile negarlo. I problemi per loro insorgono quando devono affrontare le guerriglie, come in Afghanistan e Vietnam


A me non importa se la NATO possa o meno schiacciare e conquistare paesi.

Ma mi allieta pensare che rasenta l' impossibile credere che qualcuno possa invaderci.

Ad ogni modo, per radere al suolo un qualunque altro stato, anche li non avrebbe rivali.

Occupare è tutt' altro discorso chiaramente, ma a me non importa


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brutti e cattivi li vedo, ma chi sarebbe il bello?


il mazzo di fiori


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brutti e cattivi li vedo, ma chi sarebbe il bello?



Era giusto per non dire "il buono", visto che non ce ne sono ...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me non importa se la NATO possa o meno schiacciare e conquistare paesi.
> 
> Ma mi allieta pensare che rasenta l' impossibile credere che qualcuno possa invaderci.
> 
> ...


ma basta semplicemente vedere i fatti, i russi spendono un decimo in armamenti rispetto agli stati uniti, francia e regno unite insieme spendono molti di piu della russia


----------



## varvez (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*


Bla bla bla


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Penso si intenda in uno scontro tra sole forze militari atomiche escluse, certo che (come successo in Vietnam e come succederà in Ucraina) piegare la guerriglia urbana giornaliera di un intero popolo che decide di resistere alla lunga ti fa perdere qualsiasi guerra anche “vinta”.


esattamente

anche la russia in Afgnanistain c'è stata 10 anni senza concludere nulla..ma era guerriglia..qualcuno può ritenere che l'esercito russo fosse piu debole dei guerriglieri afgani? su...

anche se USA Russia e Cina si alleano per conquistare la Nigeria non riusciranno mai del tutto perchè ci saranno sempre resistenze attentati sommosse kamikaze e quant'altro ma quello è un altro discorso..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Comunque per stare in tema,oggi l'hanno fotografato bello tranquillo in autostrada a qualche km dalla mia città


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me non importa se la NATO possa o meno schiacciare e conquistare paesi.
> 
> Ma mi allieta pensare che rasenta l' impossibile credere che qualcuno possa invaderci.
> 
> ...



La presenza di alleanze e nazioni militarmente forti e dotate di nucleare è il più grande deterrente alla guerra
Sarò probabilmente ingenuo ma non ci potrà essere una terza guerra mondiale nucleare perché vorrebbe dire la sconfitta di tutti i belligeranti in campo. Chi potrebbe mai addentrarsi in questo suicidio? Certo c'è sempre la variabile umana, ma i vari leader politici non decidono da soli su tali tematiche


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque per stare in tema,oggi l'hanno fotografato bello tranquillo in autostrada a qualche km dalla mia città
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1945



Spero che la tua città sia Sidney.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque per stare in tema,oggi l'hanno fotografato bello tranquillo in autostrada a qualche km dalla mia città
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1945


ahaha buona fortuna col rifornimento di 1000 litri al Tamoil


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque per stare in tema,oggi l'hanno fotografato bello tranquillo in autostrada a qualche km dalla mia città
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1945



Speriamo non debba fare il pieno


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Vertice NATO il 24 marzo. Arriverà anche Biden, vertice MORTO.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque per stare in tema,oggi l'hanno fotografato bello tranquillo in autostrada a qualche km dalla mia città
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1945


E' fatto di cioccolata, sai com'è gli aiuti umanitari..
Potevi dargli un morso se volevi... 


Ps: in Africa durante la seconda guerra mondiale friggevano le uova sopra il carro armato, immagino vada là per quello mi sa...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che la tua città sia Sidney.



Così lontana? Te piacerebbe...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così lontana? Te piacerebbe...



Lo dico per te.
Ci porti pure @hakaishin


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così lontana? Te piacerebbe...


Tu sei di Cagliary provincia di Calgary forse? sei in Canada?
Che culo lì, solo tanto freddo e poca guerra.
Ero preoccupato che ci fosse l'esercito in preallarme in Italia fortunatamente non è così.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Penso si intenda in uno scontro tra sole forze militari atomiche escluse, certo che (come successo in Vietnam e come succederà in Ucraina) piegare la guerriglia urbana giornaliera di un intero popolo che decide di resistere alla lunga ti fa perdere qualsiasi guerra anche “vinta”.



Ma che le forze in campo siano assolutamente sbilanciate a favore di una parte rispetta all' altra è evidente. Ma qui parliamo di uno schieramento di paesi in cui il più grosso spende almeno, quanto? Settecento miliardi di dollari per acquisire una supremazia che non può sfruttare in campo aperto? Perché se non si fosse capito qui a prescindere da come finisce , non andrà bene a nessuno e potrebbe innescare altri scenari come Taiwan( possibilità remota ma sempre presente) o la Siria. 
Stiamo sbagliando tutto in questa faccenda. E lo dico con amarezza perché invece di vedere un occidente che gioca sulle divisioni Cino Russe, ne salda ancora più l' alleanza e paradossalmente si sente impotente e diviso.
Esattamente siamo divisi con interessi divergenti e noi Europa, sul cui suolo si sta combattendo una guerra, non stiamo facendo nulla per mediare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma che le forze in campo siano assolutamente sbilanciate a favore di una parte rispetta all' altra è evidente. Ma qui parliamo di uno schieramento di paesi in cui il più grosso spende almeno, quanto? Settecento miliardi di dollari per acquisire una supremazia che non può sfruttare in campo aperto? Perché se non si fosse capito qui a prescindere da come finisce , non andrà bene a nessuno e potrebbe innescare altri scenari come Taiwan( possibilità remota ma sempre presente) o la Siria.
> Stiamo sbagliando tutto in questa faccenda. E lo dico con amarezza perché invece di vedere un occidente che gioca sulle divisioni Cino Russe, ne salda ancora più l' alleanza e paradossalmente si sente impotente e diviso.
> Esattamente siamo divisi con interessi divergenti e noi Europa, sul cui suolo si sta combattendo una guerra, non stiamo facendo nulla per mediare.


Io aspetterei a dare per cosa certa una stretta alleanza Cino-russa, così come lo era la Russia ancor di più la Cina è legata a doppio filo con l’Occidente e l’unica lingua che parlano è il business..la Cina non ha niente da guadagnare da uno scontro frontale con l’Occidente così come il contrario. Son più furbi che belli i mangiapipistrelli.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in una guerra non nucleare (ma anche nucleare) l'esercito russo può farli una sega a quello USA..magari a 2 mani
> 
> (scusate la rudezza)


La Russia ha 6500 testate nucleari. Sicuro faccia una sega a 2 mani? Senza considerare che ha un territorio immenso e difficile dove Napoleone e l’armata nazista hanno fallito?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora l'ucraina fiduciosa sui negoziati:
> 
> "È un processo negoziale molto difficile e scivoloso. Ci sono contraddizioni fondamentali. Ma c’è sicuramente spazio per un compromesso».*


Speriamo…


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> La Russia esiste da secoli e non è mai stata sottomessa a forze straniere, neanche due eserciti fierissimi come quello napoleonico e nazista sono riusciti a sottometterla. Il territorio è enorme, le condizioni climatiche estreme e la popolazione resistente
> 
> Comunque gli USA in una guerra in campo aperto non hanno rivali, inutile negarlo. I problemi per loro insorgono quando devono affrontare le guerriglie, come in Afghanistan e Vietnam


Prova ad immaginare entrare in un territorio immenso e difficile e con 144 milione di abitanti pronti a non sottomettersi. Auguri a joe bidet e al suo esercito


----------



## Milo (16 Marzo 2022)

A Kiev 36 ore di coprifuoco, non so se l’avete già postato


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma parli con la persona sbagliata perché qua io critico quello che c’è da criticare ed elogio quello che c’è da elogiare. Non ho bandiere ne gruppi favoriti. Dico solo quello che penso.
> Che avrebbero invaso l’ucraina lo avevo pensato ben prima che succedesse questo. Te lo può confermare il caro amico @Ruuddil23


Questa era una situazione pericolosa e da attenzionare almeno da due mesi e ne parlavamo spesso, ma allora l'argomento preferito dell'opinione pubblica italiana su cui farsi le p. dalla mattina alla sera era un altro, come lo era stato per due anni. 
A parte che questa crisi russo ucraina va avanti da otto anni personalmente ho alzato parecchio la guardia sul rapporto Usa-Russia un anno fa, dopo l'elezione di Biden, mentre gli stolti "festeggiavano" la dipartita del terrificante tiranno sanguinario Trump


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

ultima colossale impresa della RAI

missile in pieno centro a Donetsk, per la prima volta di questa portata che ha resistito in modo fortuito alla difesa della Repubblica popolare e ucciso 23 persone in strada.

la RAI mette le immagini di questa tragedia parlando dei missili su Kiev, si vedono proprio i dettagli


c'è da sperare che si copi il novello napoleone che promette di togliere il canone in Francia in campagna elettorale


vabbè poi ci sono quelli che hanno fatto finto di nulla, perchè il missile mandato dai loro amici con la svastica.
a proposito, per Mentana i nazisti nei ranghi ucraini sono "*nazisti perbene*"
e va bene, dopo un secolo abbiamo scoperto una nuova categoria che pensavamo non esistesse...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Polonia: "Chiediamo alla NATO una "missione di pace armata".
Chiediamo di entrare in territorio ucraino per portare aiuti umanitari, ma armati, per poterci difendere."*


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma se devo fare una scelta tra un paese che ha fatto mille porcate ma che è una democrazia con una carta costituzionale e l URSS prima e la Cina ora non ho alcun dubbio, mi tappo il naso e sto con gli americani.


Ma stiamo davvero con gli americani?
Sull'ucraina gli Usa probabilmente avevano previsto la stupidità europea, però Biden ha detto esplicitamente che comprende chi non può applicare le sanzioni anche sui beni primari.... Sa che c'è gente come Enrico Letta che lo farà lo stesso perché pensa ancora di fare un blocco alternativo agli Usa portandosi l'ucraina nella UE.
Nella crisi covid l'Italia è stata con la Cina e contro il presidente americano.
Non è la prima volta. Craxi stava con gli arabi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Chiediamo alla NATO una "missione di pace armata".
> Chiediamo di entrare in territorio ucraino per portare aiuti umanitari, ma armati, per poterci difendere."*


Alla fine ci sono riusciti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Chiediamo alla NATO una "missione di pace armata".
> Chiediamo di entrare in territorio ucraino per portare aiuti umanitari, ma armati, per poterci difendere."*



Eh, mica ci sono andati in gita a Kiev quei tre.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky adesso sta dicendo che non entreranno nella NATO..

adesso vediamo se è veramente quello che Putin voleva,,per me assolutamente no

troverà altri pretesti


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Zelensky adesso sta dicendo che non entreranno nella NATO..
> 
> adesso vediamo se è veramente quello che Putin voleva,,per me assolutamente no
> 
> troverà altri pretesti


La storia della Nato è sempre stata la scusa principale per invadere.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La storia della Nato è sempre stata la scusa principale per invadere.


il problema è che se la bevono..

non i governi o chi di dovere per fortuna ma buona parte delle persone si..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Talpa russa del FSB consegna alle intelligence internazionali un documento:*
> 
> *“Terza guerra mondiale già iniziata. Putin si prepara a lanciare missili sui Paesi della Nato. Sul tavolo anche l’opzione nucleare.*​*Secondo la soffiata Putin sta preparando un discorso all'occidente. Ritiro delle sanzioni con un accordo internazionale, o missili su Polonia e Repubblice Baltiche.
> Il documento traccia una tabella di marcia precisa cronologicamente."*



Queste notizie mi sanno sempre di grandissime cacate.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

riguardo al nucleare..la cosa che fondamentalmente preoccupa e terrorizza piu di tutti (anche comprensibilmente)

a mio parere potrebbe essere la carta giusta per ottenere un cambio di guardia al Cremlino

lui la usa come spauracchio...ma personalmente ritengo totalmente irrealizzabile a livello pratico questa minaccia..

nel senso che lo bloccherebbero prima..lui è pazzo e vuole morire? può essere..ma non credo valga anche per gli altri...hanno soldi e potere (oltre che famiglia e magari qualcuno un minimo di amore anche per la propria gente e terra) quindi credo che morire non sia proprio nei loro piani...o vivere tutta la vita con il terrore delle radiazioni e nascosti in povertà (perchè chiaramente non essendoci piu il resto del mondo non ci sarebbe piu chi produce il benessere nel quale si crogiolano)

tempo fa feci l'esempio di Nixon post watergate e mi sembra calzante

tornando al discorso iniziale:in che senso la carta giusta? nel senso che portandolo allo stremo lui arriverà al momento che o dovrà cedere e continuare a fare quello che ha fatto fino a 21 giorni fa (cosa che farà al 95%) o nel caso voglia davvero estinguere il mondo chi di dovere lo fermerà

come si porta allo stremo? ci sono vari modi..probabilmente il modo giusto è quello che stanno facendo..un pò lento forse ma razionale

da piu fonti ho letto che ci sarebbe circa un 25% delle persone che contano sia a livello politico che militare (anche tra i suoi stretti) che vorrebbero allontanarsi da lui e fermarlo..,ma è ancora troppo presto...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa era una situazione pericolosa e da attenzionare almeno da due mesi e ne parlavamo spesso, ma allora l'argomento preferito dell'opinione pubblica italiana su cui farsi le p. dalla mattina alla sera era un altro, come lo era stato per due anni.
> A parte che questa crisi russo ucraina va avanti da otto anni personalmente ho alzato parecchio la guardia sul rapporto Usa-Russia un anno fa, dopo l'elezione di Biden, mentre gli stolti "festeggiavano" la dipartita del terrificante tiranno sanguinario Trump


Perfetto.
Però fior fior di addetti ai lavori ci avevano detto di non preoccuparci…
Tutto parte dal 2014 come dici tu e dall’avvento di joe bidet


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Generale Goretti: "Abbiamo raddoppiato i nostri eurofighters in Romania.
Chiedo ai nostri piloti la massima attenzione. Mai come ora devono rispettare le regole.
Non bisogna mai farsi prendere dalla foga di vedere cosa c'è oltre il confine. Potrebbero esserci tentativi di farci entrare in territorio ucraino e sarebbe la fine. L'Italia si ritroverebbe istantaneamente in guerra."*


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Generale Goretti: "Abbiamo raddoppiato i nostri eurofighters in Romania.
> Chiedo ai nostri piloti la massima attenzione. Mai come ora devono rispettare le regole.
> Non bisogna mai farsi prendere dalla foga di vedere cosa c'è oltre il confine. Potrebbero esserci tentativi di farci entrare in territorio ucraino e sarebbe la fine. L'Italia si ritroverebbe isantaneamente in guerra."*



Da questi delinquenti, dal Drago e da Cacarella, mi aspetto di tutto.

I russi contro l'esercito italiano non sprecano manco le pallottole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Repubblica. Oggi Zelesky si collegherà con il Congresso USA per richiesta di No Fly Zone.*


----------



## Milo (16 Marzo 2022)

Non ci vedo dichiarazioni strane, anzi


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica. Oggi Zelesky si collegherà con il Congresso USA per richiesta di No Fly Zone.*


Basta per la miseria, BASTAAAAAAA.
Sembra una puntata di c’è posta per te


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da questi delinquenti, dal Drago e da Cacarella, mi aspetto di tutto.
> 
> I russi contro l'esercito italiano non sprecano manco le pallottole.


L’errore non è manco quotato..
Il rischio è molto alto. Proprio non riescono per una volta a stare calmi e ragionare


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Chiediamo alla NATO una "missione di pace armata".
> Chiediamo di entrare in territorio ucraino per portare aiuti umanitari, ma armati, per poterci difendere."*



E a questa gente che dobbiamo stare attenti perché sono quelli che fanno i "salti in avanti" e potrebbero portarci alla rovina. 
Ecco che succede a inglobare chiunque nella Nato.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E a questa gente che dobbiamo stare attenti perché sono quelli che fanno i "salti in avanti" e potrebbero portarci alla rovina.
> Ecco che succede a inglobare chiunque nella Nato.


Alla Polonia 300 anni di dominazione supplizi e guerre non sono bastati? Vadano loro con piacere, se rimane qualcosa chissà. Se no addio Polonia dalla cartina, non sarebbe la prima volta no?
La storia non insegna nulla a quanto pare


----------

